# Grace is a horrible road trip traveler....



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We drove up to Colorado last Thursday and Friday. Will be driving back home to AZ on Friday and Saturday.

She did fine for the first 2 hours. That seems to be her limit.

After that it was horrible. She kept climbing out of her carseat, and even buckled in she would find a way to wiggle so she was partially off it, hanging halfway on halfway off...

Then she started crying... 

I tried her bag and all she did was scratch in it and cry for an hour.

So I gave up and put her on my lap (I know, I know, I know... I'm a big dogs in seats with belts advocate)... She didn't even like that. She clawed her way up around my neck so she was between my neck and the headrest. And she just laid there and shook the entire ride.

Any time I tried to take her down she would freak out.

So I did what we had to do so my mother could drive safe.

But needless to say - I am not looking forward to the drive home. And since flying is so hard for me, this will not be the last road trip.

We will be back next summer if not sooner.

Tried Bach's.

She can't have Benadryl because of her liver.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh gosh, I am sorry. What kind of car do you have? if you had a minivan or suv, and made a pen in the back, might work. I would definitely take her on mini rides while you are in there so maybe on the ride back she will not be as freaked out. Mine love car rides, so i am probably no help!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Geez...that's a tough one...I probably would have caved too! I have no suggestions other than maybe some classical music to calm her down? Just a thought...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my. . . travel w/Lisi is always a challenge so I understand. I would just keep doing what has to be done, pray a lot & hope time changes things. Lisi doesn't like the long or short haul flights. . . I say take the benadry yourself & have a glass of wine---it doesn't stop the pain but it makes it less noticeable!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Maybe the thunder shirt would work for her??


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

My vet prescribed a sedative for Lucy. It wasn't Benedryl, but maybe it's something that would also be bad for her liver. I only gave Lucy the smallest possible dose every morning. He said it was a sedative and would also help prevent car sickness. She did really well in the front seat with me on the way home (in her carseat and car harness). She hated being in the backseat on the way there, but managed to settle down for long period of time.
While I was in Michigan, before my trip back, I had her at a local vet, who mentioned that he sometimes uses Xanax for dogs who are anxious during car trips. I didn't try it and I don't know how you would feel about that with Grace's other problems, and knowing that you are very much into natural, holistic treatments..
Have you ever flown with her? I have to assume that Lucy would be WORSE during air travel, but I'd kind of like to try it. Am even considering just looking for a cheap fare to ANYWHERE nearby to try out a short trip...


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I think Grace is related to Bella. What you described sounded just like Bella. She can't even handle the 5 minute ride in the car to go to the groomers without going bonkers. Please share if you find something that works. Nothing I've tried so far has helped.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I haven't been on that long a drive with Kaotang. Did you guys make any stops at all? The only 2 things I can think of is 1) look up nice bathroom stops with a mini park or something for your drive back or future trips (this won't work if you're driving at night though) and 2) make her really really really really tired before she gets into the car. Hopefully, then, she'll sleep longer. KT's is in her crate when I take her to the vet, but sometimes I hold her in my lap. I make sure never to doze off if I'm holding onto her, and we hardly ever go above 30 in BKK... but I can imagine it's scary in the US when you're driving at 80 miles per hour (you'd probably be going slower if you're a better driver than me. Sorry, I lived in CA).


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I would try a thundershirt.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Try the thundershirt! If not I dont know what to suggest................ I had this funny feeling you would tell us that the road trip was going to be interesting!


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I think the thunder shirt would be worth a try. Maybe the vet would ok Dramamine? 

My vet just this week told me Benedryl is ok for Misha, and she has MVD! I would love to know what your vet says about it. I am so glad I haven't yet given it to Misha yet!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Geez Tori, I know you take them in the car all the time to your appointments. It's funny that she gets that way after a while. If she wants to be on your lap/around your neck, couldn't you still strap her to the seatbelt you are wearing?? And I guess the thundershirt is my only other suggestion. it does work for our Jojo, just this weekend we went on an hour drive. He didn't wear it there and he panted and shook the whole time. Then on the way back I made my daughter put it on him and he laid down and went to sleep. For some dogs it really does work!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was thinking Thundershirt too. I'm so lucky with Tyler. He's an excellent car passenger EXCEPT when the blinker is on and we slow down or we come to a stop and start to get out. Then he goes nuts wanting to get out with us as if we're going to leave him in the car. :blink: Like we ever left him in a car! NOT. We do one or two stops on a 3.5-4hour drive where he can get some exercise and a bathroom break.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I was thinking she would be fine for car trips because we do go on car rides 3-4 times a week. The average trip is usually 1 hour in the car. So she is used to that.

Gus is the perfect road trip dog. He just lays in his bed and looks outside or sleeps. No fuss, no problems.

She did really well the first 2 hours. We stopped, pottied, walked around a little, snuggled... then back in the car. And she never settled again after that.

We stop every 2 hours to do the same. But she just FREAKED out after the first 2 hours.

THEN it had to rain that day! Which Gracie hates the rain. So she was freaking out about driving and the rain... Just wasn't her day LOL

Every time a semi would come toward us she got so scared. Even in her bag... she would get more upset when a semi would be coming.

And the thing is - we drive a Ford Flex. It's a really good car, great ride, quiet.

I even did the Bach's. That helped a little but not much.

Will try putting her seat belt on my seat belt. I am pretty sure she will insist on being around my neck for the ride home.

I of course did not bring her Thundershirt on this trip! Will have to remember that for next time.

It's not so much us that I am worried about... it's more her. I don't want her that upset for so long, you know? Will try to make the best of it.

Thank you for all the suggestions 

Gracie does keep things interesting


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor Grace! 
It doesnt make sense that she is fine for 2 hours then freaks out. Shouldnt it be the other way around?!
I have read that some dogs are more sensitive to vibrations, which would make sense if the trucks bother her. The thundershirt is supposed to help that. Could you improvise and try "wrapping" her somehow, maybe with a small t shirt?
Were the wipers on? Sometimes I think that bothers them.
I also use a lavender aromatherapy spay for Buddy (who screams for the whole trip - he is deaf and I think he feels the vibrations and panics).
Could you email Dr. Julie and see if she has any suggestions?
Could she and Gus go in the same bed?
I'm sure it is awful to see her so stressed out.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Can't you go buy a thundershirt for her? I don't see anything that might help more than that. I assume you don't want to risk a whole drive back home with her on your lap or even worst, behind your head. 
Hope you can find a place to get one! Good luck 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

In July, my six furkids, I and my husband left Arizona and drove the 830 miles to Colorado. We are heading back to Arizona in October. All of mine, which includes rescues did well on the trip. I had them all in their Sherpa bags, and high enough so they could see out the window. They knew that every stop they would get their walk, which was really exciting for them. Kind of like their reward! They all love their bags. I usually have them around the house before a trip, so they can go in and out of it. I never feed them on the day of a trip. I only give them water. Maybe your furkid got car sick, did you by chance feed her? I think by you holding her, you reinforced any anxiety she may have felt (if she wasn't car sick).


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

No, Grace was not fed... She was given Ginger-Mint to help with car sickness and nausea. She was quite burpy so I do think she was having tummy problems. But:

The only issue with Grace being freaked out for long periods is her liver. When she gets stressed, her liver symptoms kick in. One of which is reflux and nausea. Which is why I do try my best to keep her from being in stressful situations.

I'm glad all your pups can ride in their bags  That's great.

We're going to change some things around for the drive home and hope she settles. If not, I guess I'm holding her again.

Working on it during our normal day to day routine is hard. She does fine for short trips (1-2 hours).... so will just have to keep trying I guess.

Will definitely email Dr. Julie 

And I'm going to find something that will be snug on her... might help.

Thanks


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've never had much success with Bach's. She may be one that you have to do a couple of things in conjunction. Like others said, try the Thundershirt. But often dogs need the Thundershirt plus Tranquility Blend by Animal Essentials plus Travel Calm by EarthHeart. Tranquility Blend would be fine for her. It's a blend of herbs like Valerian root and skull cap. The Travel Calm by EarthHeart is an essential oil blend that you spray on her booster seat, on your palms and rub on her ears, chest, etc....

Is the booster seat one that you hang over the head rest of the car seat itself? Number one, those just aren't safe and don't even bother using them. But number two, they bounce and vibrate with every move the car makes and often is a cause of stress and motion sickness in dogs. I really like the LA Rider by Animals Matter. They have done crash testing to see how deep the well needs to be to keep them safe. And the design on the bottom of the booster seat fits nicely in the curve of your car seat so there is no rocking or moving when it's firmly seat belted in by both the lap portion of the seat belt and the shoulder strap of the seat belt. Two points of securing the booster in place.

If all these don't work, I really like Sandi's suggestion! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

We knew we planned to travel with Pukky, and initially the car terrified him. We ended up gradually doing a sort of training with him. We drove around the block several times a week with him in my lap; then did the same with his travel carrier in my lap; then with the travel carrier on the front seat so he could see us; then with the travel carrier in the back seat. Now, he runs to the SUV, stands there to be lifted in, crawls into his carrier in the back seat, snuggles next to his toy, and is asleep before we even leave our street. He's like a child who sleeps the minute the car begins moving and stays asleep until it stops. I don't know if that process would work with Grace. We always have the radio on and are talking with each other, but nothing seems to bother his dozing.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She does ok with day to day short trips.

I emailed Dr. Julie and she thinks it's the vibrations of everything, plus the weather at the time.

She recommended getting the homeopathic remedy Aconitum Napellus - can find it at Whole Foods.

It will help settle her and calm her fears. Going to go get it today so I have it for Friday.

Her booster isn't one that goes over the seat... it sits on it and buckles in. She is just so sensitive to vibrations.

Thank you all for the suggestions and caring thoughts


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hope it helps! If it doesn't, I still like Sandi's suggestion! :wine:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

crystal&zoe said:


> hope it helps! If it doesn't, i still like sandi's suggestion! :wine:


lol


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So we got the homeopathic remedy Dr. Julie recommended.

And we went to Petsmart and I got a tiny plastic crate for her that we will buckle in and cover with a blanket. Make her a little cave. Will try that and see how it goes.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She reminds me of Alex. When we did the road from Houston to Phoenix I had to hold him all the way. He would whine and whine until I got him out of his booster seat and took him in the front on my lap and arms. The last couple of years we traveled I sat in the back seat next to his booster seat.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Awww 

I saved the crate's receipt just in case LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Grace'sMom said:


> So we got the homeopathic remedy Dr. Julie recommended.
> 
> And we went to Petsmart and I got a tiny plastic crate for her that we will buckle in and cover with a blanket. Make her a little cave. Will try that and see how it goes.


 
Miss Bow doesn't like traveling long distances, we bought a crate for her in the motorhome, before we did we had the same issues your Gracie has, now our trip s to AZ are pleasant, I think I will look into the homeopathic remedy , thanks for starting this thread, I do think Gracie will like the crate, it makes them feel safe


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Grace does like the crate 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awwww, Gracie you look so cute in your new little crate, gosh she's adorable:wub: give her kisses from awntie :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope it works out. I wonder if that Homeopathic medicine will help my anxious Penny when she is out too. I will ask my vet.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

At the hotel...

The crate did not help Grace.

The remedy did help, but needed 3 doses (3 hours) before it kicked in. Then she was okay. I only gave it to her 1 more time in the 4 hours left.

Eventually put the crate on the middle console and used bungee cords to tie it down. She was okay with that. But not with it in the backseat buckled.

Not the best way to ride, but baby steps. If she learns to ride comfortably in her crate will work on moving it to the back.

But with the remedy, she was calm and slept a bit.... as long as she was close to me.


----------

